
Diagnostic Overshadowing - DanBC
https://meta4rn.com/2018/12/15/shadow/
======
loa-in-backup
w.r.t the quote: I wonder if this kind of treatment would pass as defamation
in court, given that the supervisor did not have expertise to assess the
student's mental state and disseminated his assessment to his peers.

